

Rate My App: Heroku Management App for iPhone and iPad - aaronbrethorst
http://dopplerapp.com/

======
symmet
Just saw this in the productivity section today. Although I don't use Heroku,
it looks nicely executed.

One suggestion I have on your website: I think you should follow through with
the actions you demonstrate on your video. You do so when on the console. But
when you show off the "Add Collaborators" and the email function, it just
feels weird to see the cancel button clicked so much. This is pretty minor,
but just something I noticed.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Thanks for the suggestion. I definitely need to rework the video. It was
thrown together at the last possible moment yesterday when I saw the app was
in review.

------
hopeless
Looks good and sounds ideal. I'll probably try it out soon although I don't
have a pressing need to manage my servers from the iPhone. Has anyone else
tried the other Heroku app which was released last year ( can't remember its
name) to provide a comparison??

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I bet you mean Nezumi. I'm clearly a biased party, but my primary motivation
for writing Doppler for Heroku was that I needed support for multiple accounts
and direct console access.

~~~
hopeless
Hmm... I tried the app but encountered a few problems: \- I could login with
one account but it didn't show any apps \- I added a different account but got
the email address wrong so I deleted it again but this crashed the app

:-(

~~~
aaronbrethorst
That's no good! I'd like to figure out what's going on. Can you email me at
aaron@structlab.com? We'll get it sorted. In the short term, once we fix your
crash I can cut you an ad hoc build with an eye to getting a fix into the app
store in a week.

~~~
hopeless
Sorry, just remembered this. I got the app working now, not sure what the
problem was... Possibly reception issues. The app is very useful, particularly
being able to run rake tasks and interact with the console.

------
davidedicillo
You had me at Heroku.

I'm really looking forward to make the iPad my only device on the go (beside
the iPhone of course) and this is definitely going to help me in that
direction.

------
pchristensen
If anyone has also used Nezumi (<http://nezumiapp.com/> ) I'd love to hear a
comparison.

~~~
davidedicillo
first thing I noticed is that nezumi doesn't offer an iPad version

------
empika
Like the console access, will download and give it a go :)

------
japaget
There already is a newsreader app for the iPhone called "Doppler", so perhaps
you should consider a different name.

------
kefs
the iPad tab on your site references the "iPhone Keychain".. and i couldn't
watch your moving screenshots since i appear to have that plugin disabled by
choice.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
You sure? This is all I could find just now:

Mactacular:doppler_site aaron$ ack -a Keychain

app/views/pages/iphone.html.haml

23: %p Store your password...or not. Your Heroku passwords are saved in the
cryptographically secure iPhone Keychain.

Just out of curiosity, which OS and browser are you using, and which video
codecs do you have enabled?

